# In-car Vaping Device, Would You Be Interested?



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Would anyone be interested in a vaping device designed specifically for in-car use?

I spend 1 hour 20 minutes commuting to work everyday, it is a challenging and rewarding experience (read: it bores me to death) and thus I vape a lot during that time. It got me thinking that a cigarette lighter plug in device, into which a coiled electrical cord with an atomiser connector with button can be plugged, would certainly be handy?

Searching on the web I saw an article somewhere that Innokin is planning exactly this but I figure it should be a reasonably easy thing to fabricate. Plenty of power at hand etc..

Not that I want to produce these commercially, but it would be more fun to build something others find useful as well.

(And it may be possible to plug into a solar panel/electric gate battery/alarm backup battery etc should Eskom decide to go south for the winter  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mbera (14/4/14)

Check out The Bug – VV Pass Thru Option (eGo/EVOD)
http://eciggies.co.za/The_Bug_VV_Pass_Thru_Option?search=bug 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/4/14)

Very good idea, it will help with saving on battery life


----------



## JakesSA (14/4/14)

Yes like the bug .. but .. but .. custom! With LCD screen and power variable to at least 30 watts!


----------



## mbera (14/4/14)

So you looking for a dna30 plug and play hmmm 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/14)

Yes sort of, it occurs to me that the electronics would be much less expensive. The buck boost regulators for low voltage battery mods is a pricey component of the system.


----------



## ET (15/4/14)

most of us have learned to vape and drive by now


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/14)

LOL, I guess that would be have to be listed as a prerequisite.


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

I see where you are going with this...

Technically you would be able to vape at at least 1000W with the power available from a car battery.

The cigarette lighter fitting obviously can't handle that current but a cable directly from battery could 

Can you say... vape box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/4/14)

13V on a 0.15ohm micro coil at 1126W pulling 86A.... yeah baby


----------



## JakesSA (15/4/14)

Heh, that may vaporise a bit more than just the juice! 

I was thinking to limit at +- 12v/3A .. ish ..


----------



## TylerD (15/4/14)

Innokin DRV. Check it out.
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ing-freedom-wherever-you-drive-251381871.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

a Cheap adjustable voltage DC/DC converter will do the job

Reactions: Like 1


----------

